# Puppy still has diarrhea



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

We have a 3.5 month old English Setter, we have had him for 3 weeks. I understand they need some adjustment time, but he still has diarrhea about 80% of time. We have been feeding him 4Health Puppy Formula (tractor supply), should we switch up his food ?

We have been to the vet once during his first week with us, should we go back ?

Just concerned, is he sick or still adjusting to his new environment ?


Thanks


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Has he gotten all of his puppy shots? 

At that age, I'd be worried about disease. I'd take him into the vet for a check. I'm willing to bet he's not just adjusting to his environment. I know some dogs do get sick when adjusting, but not all dogs do anyway, let alone for 3 weeks usually. Either the food is too rich or he's sick is my guess. Have you tried adding some canned pumpkin (not pie filling) to his food to try to firm up his poo? How much have you been feeding daily and how did you transition him onto it?


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

I got the food info from the guy we got him from and matched the the protein/fat % very close to what he was getting there (his orginal food is not available here). He is getting 1.5 cups twice a day. He has had all but one of his shots (which is scheduled for next week). And we have not tried pumpkin or anything in his food.

Thanks


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you had a fecal done at the vet? I'd definitely take him in. 3 weeks like that isn't good, and make sure he stays hydrated. Puppies can get dehydrated quickly.


----------



## FKAPRSOA (May 5, 2010)

It could be any number of issues, including a sensitive stomach, parasites or disease. As suggested above, I't take him in to see your Vet and have it checked out.


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

we have a vet appt Monday morning. 

He has plenty of water available, I fill two dishes of water and usually give him fresh water when I get home (none of the water dishes are ever empty)


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

When a dog has diarrhea they can dehydrate faster than they can hydrate themselves, this is especially a concern with a puppy.

With sled dogs you sometimes bait water an hour earlier of their run to make sure they don't dehydrate as fast on the trails. You can try this but do not go overboard or it will make him sick!

Get some kibble or plain meat (chicken, beef, etc) that has been cooked (no bones) and cut it up into tiny pieces and put in a bowl of 1/2 to a cup of water (really up to you, I just say this because I don't know his size and you basically want them sated but not bloated with water). Let him drink. If he doesn't drink add a little more. You want more water than additive though. Water should be tap water temp, not ice cold. Make sure to take him out to eliminate too though. Don't do this and then an hour later decide to run errands!

This might help curb any dehydration for a little. But don't have him drink a ton of water at one sitting, this will only give him a bad tummy ache and possibly get sick. Bad news. 

This will help him to drink a little more. But a vet is a must and good to hear you have an appt.


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

went to the vet and tested his stool, no problems


any other ideas ?


----------



## E24Gose (May 25, 2010)

Sadie had some issues at first too. We adopted her at 10 weeks, which is when her troubles started. Our vet suggested Pepto Bismol for her to see if things evened out. It took about four days of two-a-day doses to help, but she was fine. I would not give this to your puppy outright without consenting your vet first, but it really helped her.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Buckshot said:


> went to the vet and tested his stool, no problems
> 
> 
> any other ideas ?


What brand/formula did the breeder feed, and what formula of 4Health are you feeding now? I'm wondering if there isn't something in the new food that wasn't in the old that just isn't agreeing with him.


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> What brand/formula did the breeder feed, and what formula of 4Health are you feeding now? I'm wondering if there isn't something in the new food that wasn't in the old that just isn't agreeing with him.


I asked the breeder and he told me it was some feed store brand that was sold 'out there'. So I asked him the protein/fat content (%) and matched that up as close as I could with what is available around me. I am feeding him the Puppy Formula. His stools from today are half solid and half loose, so maybe he is just getting in the 'groove' now ?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd look at the ingredients as opposed to fat/protein %. Some dogs are allergic to grains like wheat, corn, some are allergic to chicken, beef, lamb, etc. All these can come into play. Decrease his food a bit and add some canned pumpkin or sweet potatoes into his kibble and see if that helps.

If not, call your vet about Pepto. I always give my pup Pepto when he's having the runs. He's 8.5lbs and gets 1/4 tablet per day.

Diarrhea can also be caused by Giardia, which is very very hard to test for in the lab. You can get some Panacur (it's a dewormer that gets rid of roundworms, tapeworms, hookworms, whipworms, and also Giardia) and get your pup on it ASAP.


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 7 month old irish setter puppy. He didn't adjust at all to several attempts to change food. Sounds like you cold turkey switch also. As long as your vet has ruled out parasites as the cause you for sure need to find a food that agrees with your dog. If it was a feed store food it probably had a large grain or corn in it. I don't know 4health but I know my attempts at getting my pup off Eukanuba and onto a healthier less grain diet resulted in the runs and anal gland problems. I have tried three times now and have given up and he is back on Eukanuba with nice firm stool. Many dogs with sensitive guts can't go off the food they started on easily. I did more harm than good trying. Perhaps a mid level type of food would be a good place to start and generally poultry is recommend for puppies. Maybe Blue Buffalo or Wellness? It didn't work for us but maybe it will for you. I know that after three weeks if your dog still has loose stool it is time to change the food.


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

losinsusan said:


> I have a 7 month old irish setter puppy. He didn't adjust at all to several attempts to change food. Sounds like you cold turkey switch also. As long as your vet has ruled out parasites as the cause you for sure need to find a food that agrees with your dog. If it was a feed store food it probably had a large grain or corn in it. I don't know 4health but I know my attempts at getting my pup off Eukanuba and onto a healthier less grain diet resulted in the runs and anal gland problems. I have tried three times now and have given up and he is back on Eukanuba with nice firm stool. Many dogs with sensitive guts can't go off the food they started on easily. I did more harm than good trying. Perhaps a mid level type of food would be a good place to start and generally poultry is recommend for puppies. Maybe Blue Buffalo or Wellness? It didn't work for us but maybe it will for you. I know that after three weeks if your dog still has loose stool it is time to change the food.


It wasn't quite cold turkey but close, the breeder sent a few pounds of food with Jake and we gave him only that for 1.5 days, then mixed it with the 4Health. The 4Health is almost gone, so I went and picked up a small bag of _Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice_ I'll mix the little bit of 4heath we have left with the Diamond and see how he does.

Thanks to all for their input and any other suggestion are appreciated


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

Jake appears to 'like' the Diamond Naturals. He has a few 'solid' poops in the last couple days, Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice seems to be OK.


----------

